# Newest family member



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

He's a big one!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

congrats...



cjskelton said:


> He's a big one!


so don't throw him back..


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> congrats...
> 
> 
> 
> so don't throw him back..


He's most definitely a "Keeper"!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Congratulations!!! That'll keep ya busy!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, I thought you gave birth to a sign!!!! Just kidding - congrats on the little one, well not so little.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

congrats


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Congrats Jay!!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations Jay 
Nice job on the plaque also


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Congrats. I can see lots of things coming his way


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

11 5. Sounds like he was comfortable where he was at and didn't want to leave. Congrats Jay.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Congrats for Conrad Jay.That's a great name btw,cheers Jamesjj


----------

